# Christmas Man Cave Project



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Several weeks ago my wife and I were out to dinner with some friends. He and I smoke cigars. It was one of those dinners where you really wanted a nice cigar afterward, but it is also winter here in Ohio. Sitting in the garage after a nice dinner sorta kills the mood. So......I mention to no one in particular that it would be nice to have a smoking room in the basement. Much to my amazement my wife says thats not a bad idea.......Not believing my ears, I said nothing more about it. About a week later, out with same couple I said that I had been researching what would be needed to build a smoking room, with a goal of raising the flag a second time to see if I had been imagining. Lo and behold she says when do you think you will start. Nough said. 
I started researching and ordering in earnest.
Some details:
Room will be 12X16
32" Plasma with Sony surround
3 extra large leather chairs/recliners
Vent fan is Fantech 741 CFM inline vent fan on timer and rheostat.
Sconce lighting with dimmer
Will have cherry laminate flooring by Armstrong called Grand Illusions. Walls are still up in the air with regards to color.

Well today the construction started in earnest with a goal of having it smokable by Christmas or soon thereafter.:chk:chk

Construction is being done by myself, my brother who owns his own remodeling company and my son in law. All of us like stogies.

Here are the before we started pictures.









The window on the right is where the exhaust fan is going to vent out.










This is my vent fan and the surround sound for the room.










All the pieces and parts ready to be assembled.










Here is one of the 3 chairs that will be in the room.

Next we have the room at the end of Day 1 (today)




























More in the coming days :ss


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

Very nice to see this is coming together for ya. Can't wait to see more pics of how it is coming along.


----------



## blckthree (Jan 19, 2008)

I remember basements.... I wish I had one again.

Mike :ss


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice,,when it's open give us a call and we can break it in for ya. lol


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice! I can't wait to see the finished pics. :tu


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

massively jealous, especially with winter now in full swing here. congrats, and can't wait to see the final pics. keep em coming


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Very cool project, I'll look forward to updates.

I'd love to have a smoking room in my basement, too. Guess I better get busy digging the basement... :chk


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

That is so great! What a cool project! Keep the pic's coming. Congratulations!:tu:ss


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Definately keep the pics coming. Looking for some inspiration.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Got my traveldor packed,,how far is it to Ohio???

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

What an awesome start. I swear, I need to find some handy friends or relatives, because I don't think I could put something like that together myself. Please keep the pics coming!


----------



## NakedYoga (Dec 5, 2008)

Don't be surprised when there's nothing under the Christmas tree for you and your wife says, "What? I thought letting you build that cigar room was your gift!" 

Good luck...


----------



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

Can't wait to see the finished pics


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Unfortunately I only have a half basement. I did build the wife a smoking room, but she a crafter so the walls are made with pegboard. Doesn't do me any good.  Lookin' good so far! Keep us posted.


----------



## abgoosht (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice bro! Looking forward to the updates :tu


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

Wow! Great job Gary.

I say we have a "Herf Surf and Turff" at Gary's this summer. We can all check out the new smoke room and then he can take us for a ride on his boat. 


Congrats on the room and your bride bro!


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

Looking great. Where is Grove City? I was born and raised in a small town just south of Canton but have not heard of Grove City.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

NakedYoga said:


> Don't be surprised when there's nothing under the Christmas tree for you and your wife says, "What? I thought letting you build that cigar room was your gift!"
> 
> Good luck...


 Is that really a problem? I mean after all, she did let him make it! Looks great, keep up the pics, I need ideas for my house!


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

That already happened.....and its OK by me



NakedYoga said:


> Don't be surprised when there's nothing under the Christmas tree for you and your wife says, "What? I thought letting you build that cigar room was your gift!"
> 
> Good luck...


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Just an update tonight, no pics. All the electric wiring is done, speaker wiring is done, built a sofit to cover couple of pipes. Hung the exhaust fan. Going to the HVAC store tomorrow for 12" piping to finish. 

tomorrow we start the drywall....pics then.
Had hoped to get it smokable by Christmas day but looks like we will be in the garage at least one more time. Most likely Christmas day afternoon we will be mudding.

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Just south of Columbus. My sister lives in North Canton by the Hall of Fame.



gary106334 said:


> Looking great. Where is Grove City? I was born and raised in a small town just south of Canton but have not heard of Grove City.


----------



## tundra06 (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. I wish you the best with the man cave. I will have one one day.


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Merry Christmas, this is the Christmas Eve update. Sadly it is for sure that we will be in the garage for a smoke tomorrow afternoon.
Today we started and finished the drywall. While not being able to smoke in the room I was able to munch on one of my YardGars, a CFO Blend #7. 
Here are a few of the pics. Sorry about the quality of some of them. They appear to have spots on them, which is actually drywall dust spots. Tomorrow in the afternoon we are hoping to do the first mudding.










My brother Dan on the left, hes the smart one at doing this and my son in law Tim on the right. We are starting on the ceiling.










Another view with and energy drink sitting in the window sill










More pics of the ceiling. My son, with the goofy look on his face has arrived from Indiana to help.









Exhaust fan parts waiting to be assembled.









Exhaust fan, temporarily hung for measurement purposes.


















Additional pictures with what appear to be water spot that I mentioned.



















Outside the now drywalled inside wall of the TV wall









Inside view of the same wall with TV box in middle and the round boxes are for the sconce lighting.









View in through the door.









View standing just inside the door.









View looking from back wall to door.

Well that is all for tonight. Hopefully we will get to mudding tomorrow.
Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night!


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

Looking really, really good my friend. Can't wait to see the finished product! Keep up the good work and keep the pic's coming!:tu:ss


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

My pops is buildin a man room complete with a vault. It's about 22 by 24 feet, and the vault is 8 by 8. The garage was suppose to be the escape point for us but he decided to build another building behind the garage with a bathroom and little kitchen. I think i may move in when I go back to visit. But I still haven't talked to him about the smoking possibilities.


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice lookin'. Keep us updated.
The only problem I've run into w/my room is the sound. There is nothing in the room to absourb the sound from the tv which gives the room somewhat of an echo effect. I wasnt going to originally put a carpet down but now I'm rethinking it. 
Good Luck,
Tim


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

I have been worrying about that. Not sure what I will do. Thinking about an area rug for one, but need something for the walls.



Rudder said:


> Nice lookin'. Keep us updated.
> The only problem I've run into w/my room is the sound. There is nothing in the room to absourb the sound from the tv which gives the room somewhat of an echo effect. I wasnt going to originally put a carpet down but now I'm rethinking it.
> Good Luck,
> Tim


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

The area rug might cut it for such a small room. I'm shopping for one this weekend. If I find one and it works in my room I'll let ya know.


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

I would like to see more pics of the fan and how you are venting it out. What is the db level? Have you had it on yet? 
Great job man.


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Just started the exhaust work today. Few pictures tonight. More after tomorrows work. The specs on the Fantech are less than 1 sone, which is close to nothing. Have now had it powered up yet. Hopefully tomorrow afternoon.



CigarmanTim said:


> I would like to see more pics of the fan and how you are venting it out. What is the db level? Have you had it on yet?
> Great job man.


----------



## scarecrow0104 (Oct 4, 2008)

I need to move to another house so I could have the extra area to build a smoking room. Great job. Can't wait to see how it turns out. :tu


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

More pics tonight, mudding almost done, paint bought today, exhaust started today.



scarecrow0104 said:


> I need to move to another house so I could have the extra area to build a smoking room. Great job. Can't wait to see how it turns out. :tu


----------



## mike607 (Apr 3, 2008)

WOW, nice job. Bambam and me are less than a half hour away, and we both really want a man room as well. You are one of the last true men.


----------



## TonyToro (Dec 13, 2008)

Nicely done guys. Enjoy!


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Perhaps we can have a house/man cave warming soon:ss



mike607 said:


> WOW, nice job. Bambam and me are less than a half hour away, and we both really want a man room as well. You are one of the last true men.


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Dec 26 update:

We put another coat of mud on today. Started to put the exhaust system in. Finished the closet that my wife insisted upon










My brother putting a coat of mud on.









Some views









Looking in from door










Back Wall









First step in putting in the exhaust system. I used sheet metal to cover between two studs, floor to ceiling. The exhaust piping will enter the back of this sheet. The entire space between studs will be used as a exhaust pipe. It will make more sense tomorrow.










Another view of metal covered stud and exhaust fan.

More tomorrow.


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

looking great. My man cave is to start in the spring hopefully and it is also 12x16. The only difference is it is in my unheated garage...so I have to heat and cool it. You are doing my leg work for me. I owe you some sticks. That closet needs to become the built in humidor  Love that manly leather chair. That place already reeks of testosterone. Great job.


----------



## ryan35um (Jun 8, 2007)

Looking great! I can't wait to see more:tu


----------



## blckthree (Jan 19, 2008)

That closet that your wife insisted on should become a walk in humidor! 

Looking great.

Mike :ss


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

blckthree said:


> That closet that your wife insisted on should become a walk in humidor!
> 
> Looking great.
> 
> Mike :ss


 I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

garyatmaui said:


> Perhaps we can have a house/man cave warming soon:ss


Don't be teasin now Gary. :tu


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

That closet is probably where his wife will make him keep his smoking clothes.


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

One thing at a time......I am a bit over budget now. She might use it to store my ashes:ss



Rudder said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

You are closer than you think....she is making jokes about getting me a smoking jacket.:bn

My son has donated a small refrigerator that he swears will store 2 cases of beer!



gary106334 said:


> That closet is probably where his wife will make him keep his smoking clothes.


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

December 27th update:

All the mudding is done, sanding and priming tomorrow. Also got the exhaust system in. Hopefully we will get the electric fired up tomorrow as well. Ended up the night with son and brother in the garage having a Taboo SFO. It was 70 here today. Gotta love those Ohio winters









This window is where I am going to let fresh air in.










Holes for the vents. I enclosed the space between 2 studs with sheet metal and will have a vent high and low. You can see the vent screen leaning against the wall.










Long shot of the exhaust fan. Used aluminum tape to seal all joints in the piping.










Filled the window with 5/8 plywood and ran the exhaust through it. Glued the plywood in with construction glue and sealed the cracks with caulk.



















Good night......getting closer.


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Lets see what we can work out:tu



BamBam said:


> Don't be teasin now Gary. :tu


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks for sharing this story, the room is looking very nice. 

Make sure you thank you brother profusely!


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, the room is shaping up quite nicely. :tu


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

When did you graduate from OU? My son graduated in 99 from OU.



bigmanfromou said:


> Wow, the room is shaping up quite nicely. :tu


----------



## Ob1kdanny (Oct 15, 2008)

dang that looks like its going to turn up awesome cant wait to see the final outcome, im reaking in envy hahah, awesome!!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Excellent work! You're making great progress. I wish I could get my project done as fast as this!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Man that is sweet.
I wish I could do things like that and I wish I had a basement but in Florida, I would need scuba equipment.
Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Dec 30 update:
The slope is getting steeper, almost there.......a cigar in the house









The walls have been painted. While the picture does not look like it they are a green/grey called Mocha Accent.....

The floor is in. It is a Bronze Cherry laminate from Armstrong Grand Illusions collection. It is beautiful. Looks like real wood and goes down very easy. It is a floating floor. My brother and I put it down in 2 hours.

Today I put the main door in and the closet door. Also put all the molding and caulked it, as well as put the outlets in. Tomorrow we will put the crown molding in, paint it and fire up the electric. I have a 12 hour timer for the exhaust fan in our to leave it on for an hour of so after we are done smoking. I also have a rheostat on the fan to control the speed. The vent fans are in. I will also have the sconces in.

We are just a bit of electric, some caulk and a bit of furniture installation from a cigar. New years eve is the goal.

So without further ado here are a series of pictures.


















































































Good Evening!


----------



## SmokinDuck (Dec 8, 2008)

That looks so nice, needs some smoke floating around. I really like the floor.

Hurry up and finish!!! :ss

btw, those "waterspots" I believe is dust floating around that the camera just happens to pick up due to the flash.


----------



## lougorilla (Oct 29, 2007)

This looks like it will be an awesome getaway from the world! I want! :dr


----------



## 19thHole (Dec 29, 2008)

Those floors look great!! From one Ohioan to another, I cannot wait to see the finished product! I am very envious of the space you will have. If you ever feel like having some folks over.... :ss


----------



## Chris. (Oct 5, 2008)

Man! What a great project! you are scootin on it too! Determined to smoke in the house before the end of the year eh? I cannot wait to own my own home so I can do something like this. Can't wait to see your finished product!:tu


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

January 1, 2009
There is smoke in the house:ss:ss:ss 
It works..............yahooo!:chk:chk:chk

Got all the crown up today. Fired up the electricity. Wow, does the exhaust fan work. My son and law and I caulked the crown and finished just about the time the Orange Bowl was starting. Still need to paint the trim and a couple of other things, but we couldnt resist putting the TV up and dragging a couple of chairs in to give the cave the dynamic test.

The results are great exhaust no smoke smell anywhere, the chairs are very comfortable and a Taboo Sumatra was very tasty. As I type I am having a JFR and watching the game. This is nice, very nice. The pics will be in the next post.


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

And now the pics of the dynamic test of the man cave.










The end of an ugly Rose Bowl. The TV is a 32" Sharp.










Two of the three chairs.









The first cigar!










Not exactly sure what type of look it on my face but I was definitely feeling good.










Not the most flattering of poses.....but it feels good.









My son in law. Nice end table eh?

Tomorrow I paint and hook up surround sound.


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

This whole time I've been oogling quietly but man I've really gotta say.. awesome! The whole thing looks great


----------



## 19thHole (Dec 29, 2008)

I've seen those chairs, thought about getting one. They work perfectly in your room! Looking great!


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

I love these kinda threads keep up the good work and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sagellih (Feb 12, 2008)

Great looking room! I finished my basement a couple of years ago, and having been trying to get the wife to let me smoke down there. The only problem is that I don't have any exhaust fans. What type of fan are you using and where do you buy it from? Also, my other concern is whether or not it will pull a lot of heat out of the room. Keep us informed!


----------



## NakedYoga (Dec 5, 2008)

Congratulations on rounding third base and entering the home stretch of a great project! :tu


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Looking good! I hope to build a room like that someday.


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

Damn that look's great. Good job. Have a blast smoking.:tu:ss


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks good and you are definitely living large! Great job, thanks for the updates! Cheers!:ss


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

The exhaust is a Fantech 741 CFM inline vent fan on timer and rheostat. And yes it does have a tendency to pull some heat. You just have to start adjusting you air input and keep in registers covered.



Sagellih said:


> Great looking room! I finished my basement a couple of years ago, and having been trying to get the wife to let me smoke down there. The only problem is that I don't have any exhaust fans. What type of fan are you using and where do you buy it from? Also, my other concern is whether or not it will pull a lot of heat out of the room. Keep us informed!


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

From an Illinoisan who has to smoke in a cold garage during our often brutal winters, I love this thread. Congrats on the man cave. I like winter but after starting to smoke more, I'm starting to like winters a bit less.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Simply put, Damn!

I'd call you lucky, but I'm sure you earned every inch...
Congrats and great job!
Vinnie

Is envy a sin? I have to get the book out again... :ss


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

:ss Looking good my friend... :tu


----------



## tobychu (Apr 1, 2008)

Great job....looks awesome!!! :tu

Hopefully one day, when my girls are grown, I'm going to convert their toy room into a man cave. Will only have to drywall the ceiling, put on a new door and install an exhaust fan.

Congrats and enjoy.:ss


----------



## Chuckie (Jan 22, 2007)

tobychu said:


> Hopefully one day, when my girls are grown, I'm going to convert their toy room into a man cave. Will only have to drywall the ceiling, put on a new door and install an exhaust fan.


I love my boys very much and do not want to wish their lives away at all. However, I have been mentally measuring my oldest sons room in the basement. I already have the furniture arranged, just need to decide whether to make the closet a humidor or buy a cabinet. :ss


----------



## FoundingFather (Nov 8, 2008)

"Man Cave" was a term invented by the HGTV network. Find out the real deal at www.themantuary.com
Be A Man.
- The Founding Father


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

Gary,
I see you have that fan mounted outside in a closet or something...not being sure waht an "IN-line fan" means....can I mount that in my attic space above my room?


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Tim, 
The answer is yes, it can be mounted at any angle in any space. Go to this link. This is where I bought mine.

http://www.iaqsource.com/product.php?product=158154



CigarmanTim said:


> Gary,
> I see you have that fan mounted outside in a closet or something...not being sure waht an "IN-line fan" means....can I mount that in my attic space above my room?


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Interesting website....I will be back.



FoundingFather said:


> "Man Cave" was a term invented by the HGTV network. Find out the real deal at www.themantuary.com
> Be A Man.
> - The Founding Father


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

That is very cool!!!
:tu




ps- I HATE YOU!


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

:r :chk:chk:ss



TEAK said:


> That is very cool!!!
> :tu
> 
> ps- I HATE YOU!


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

Damn Gary..I wish I would of saw this thread from the beginning..I would of talked you out of buying this "inline" fan that you bought. That fan is more for rooms that struggle to get good air flow...not for what you want to do with it.

You will most likely have problems with smoke lingering at the ceiling and on the other side of the room. 

I would of had you look at a different type of fan that you could of easily vented right outside, without all of that other stuff you bought. 

I am a self employed Plumbing & Heating Contractor, and I've done a few fans for people who had smoke rooms. 

I think the room looks great though..you will have to report on the exhaust for me, when you get set up in there.


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

I have smoking in the room for several days now and no problem. I have it vented at the ceiling and the floor. Room stays very clear so far. Have had 3 people smoking for several hours and no problems. I hope that doesnt change.



Ozone89 said:


> Damn Gary..I wish I would of saw this thread from the beginning..I would of talked you out of buying this "inline" fan that you bought. That fan is more for rooms that struggle to get good air flow...not for what you want to do with it.
> 
> You will most likely have problems with smoke lingering at the ceiling and on the other side of the room.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

The reason that fan is called "Inline" is..because you're supposed to install the fan in a duct line run to help a room that is struggling to get air flow. This fan is mostly used for rooms that are very far away from the furnace. (like 3rd floor etc). 

How big is your Cigar room?


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

13X16



Ozone89 said:


> The reason that fan is called "Inline" is..because you're supposed to install the fan in a duct line run to help a room that is struggling to get air flow. This fan is mostly used for rooms that are very far away from the furnace. (like 3rd floor etc).
> 
> How big is your Cigar room?


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

Well..if you ever have a problem with smoke just sitting there..you can fix it pretty easily..just so you know.


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Curious what is the fix?



Ozone89 said:


> Well..if you ever have a problem with smoke just sitting there..you can fix it pretty easily..just so you know.


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Not totally done but close. Still need pictures. Looking for good cigar art. If anyone knows where to get some or if a brother can offer some it would be appreciated. Still need to work the closet and put some shelves in.









The outside is walled and will be painted etc.



















Rug to deaden some of the echo.










Timer for the exhaust fan and dimmer for the lights. I have a rheostat on the fan as well.



























Fridge in the closet, donated by my son.









Using an antique trunk for receiver. Hope to add cable box soon.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Very, very nice! Thanks for showing the process with us. :tu


----------



## SmokinDuck (Dec 8, 2008)

Lookin good.

I'm jealous.

Is that Home Depot brand paint you used?


----------



## scarecrow0104 (Oct 4, 2008)

Do you want to adopt me? I don't eat much and will stay out of your humi. Please!

Great job. It's nice to see the room done, but sad at the same time. Such a entertaining project. Well done.:tu


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

garyatmaui said:


> Curious what is the fix?


Any type of oscillating fan to push that smoke.

The correct way would of been to use the type of fans made for your Joist bays, that install in the ceiling.

The pictures you posted on 1/1/09 @ 21:50 is a smoke free room. 12 minutes later @ 22:02 the room is smoky. Was your system on?


----------



## Sagellih (Feb 12, 2008)

Not sure what kind of cigar art you are looking for, but here are some links for a few things:

http://www.allposters.com/gallery.a...rtat=/getposter.asp&apnum=139755&search=&c=c&

http://www.fulcrumgallery.com/Steve-Forney/Habanas-Quality-Cigars_28053.htm

You can also do a search on Ebay for 'cigar art' and you will find all kinds of stuff.

This is where I got a lot of stuff for my 'man cave'. Hope this helps.


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes it is, curious as to why you ask?



SmokinDuck said:


> Lookin good.
> 
> I'm jealous.
> 
> Is that Home Depot brand paint you used?


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes it was. This was the first time we used it. Not saying you are wrong but we had it on very low at that time and actually adjusted it up some after that. I see what you are seeing in the picture and never noticed.

Got your PM, thanks.



Ozone89 said:


> Any type of oscillating fan to push that smoke.
> 
> The correct way would of been to use the type of fans made for your Joist bays, that install in the ceiling.
> 
> The pictures you posted on 1/1/09 @ 21:50 is a smoke free room. 12 minutes later @ 22:02 the room is smoky. Was your system on?


----------



## SmokinDuck (Dec 8, 2008)

garyatmaui said:


> Yes it is, curious as to why you ask?


hehe

I'm not a professional painter but I've done quite a bit of painting over the years and have used the Home Depot brand before... oddly, most of the time I can tell differences between brands. I just wanted to see if my thinking was correct.


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

It is probably the thing that I am most disappointed with. I have used both Sears Easy Living and Pittsburgh Paints in past projects and been happy with both. The Behr paint did not dry smoothly at all. I almost seemed like you have to roll the paint out of the roller to get it smooth. I used the Behr because I had couple hundred dollars left on a HD gift card.



SmokinDuck said:


> hehe
> 
> I'm not a professional painter but I've done quite a bit of painting over the years and have used the Home Depot brand before... oddly, most of the time I can tell differences between brands. I just wanted to see if my thinking was correct.


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

Great looking room indeed, I need a cigar den too, it's pretty cold outside nowadays.


----------



## SmokinDuck (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, the trick with Behr paint I learned is to put it on kinda heavy then after doing an area from floor to ceiling about 3 foot wide is to lightly roll over the whole area from top to bottom once, move over a roller width then repeat. Smooths it out, I like to think of it as finishing. The roller needs to not have a dry side on it or you will get a "thump" which will give a different finish down the wall.

I prefer Benjamin Moore or Sherwin Williams for paint.

Your cave still looks good and I'm still jealous.


----------



## Chuckie (Jan 22, 2007)

Very nice looking room. As with most, I am jealous and would love to have a place inside to smoke.

Thank you for sharing your project.


----------



## lowlife (Oct 21, 2008)

Awesome room, congrats. You do good work, I have been trying to finish my basement for over a year and it still looks like crap. I would have been better off painting the concrete. Congrats again, and enjoy.


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

That is sooooooo sweet! I wanna herf at your house!:ss

Thanks for sharing the experience with us!:tu


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice job!!! Thanks for sharing your project.


----------



## Mick Martin (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice room. I'll have to dig up some pictures of my cigar room if no one minds ?


----------



## SIFDUE (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice work....when can you do mine?


----------



## jph712 (Jan 24, 2007)

SmokinDuck said:


> Well, the trick with Behr paint I learned is to put it on kinda heavy then after doing an area from floor to ceiling about 3 foot wide is to lightly roll over the whole area from top to bottom once, move over a roller width then repeat. Smooths it out, I like to think of it as finishing. The roller needs to not have a dry side on it or you will get a "thump" which will give a different finish down the wall.
> 
> I prefer Benjamin Moore or Sherwin Williams for paint.
> 
> Your cave still looks good and I'm still jealous.


As a former Sherwin-Williams employee (Store Management) I would lend this advice on painting, do not use paint from Home Depot, Lowe's, or Wal-Mart. Use paint from a paint company, the person behind the counter knows the products inside and out and will really know what advice to lend if you need it. It was amazing how many folks came to us after having been the one of the 'big boxes' and not gotten the product/advice needed. Use the Pittsburgh, Ben Moore or Sherwin Williams, but when you do so ask for the Commercial Grades. At Sherwin Williams the "Pro-Mar" series is the way to go. The is no marketing behind those labels and you get the same quality product as the retail lines. You just have to know to ask for it.

JPH712


----------

